# MSC Direct Special Savings Promo Code



## Jimbojones (Feb 14, 2018)

Does anyone here get MSC promo codes and have they gotten the most recent one in the last few days?  It claimed to be 'special...just for you', you have to pick 1 of 2 toolboxes to reveal 'your prize' and then it spits out what your discount is...

I got a 40% off code; considering most of their stuff is about 25-50% overpriced and the code is 'UP TO 40% (means many things aren't that much off), it isn't a stellar saving.  However, its better than a kick in the head and if someone has a deeper discount code, (cuz they are known to give out better discounts to those that buy more), would you care to share?


----------



## PeterT (Feb 14, 2018)

I bought a few items from MSC many years ago, but only because it was unobtanium in Canada. There are certain product lines they carry that KBC & Travers don't but by & large seems to be quite similar. They used to send me those email discounts too, but when you go on the website they seem to perpetually offer discounts right in the banner like spend x$$, get y%% off.

I've heard they have gotten worse once they swallowed, who was it, Enco? Anyway, 40% is a healthy discount, worth checking. I'd be shocked if it was store wide, probably select items or on some $ amount. Its the shipping & customs that's the killer. For that reason I much prefer Travers. Flat 12$ to your door regardless if items originates from USA or Canada so no duty. All taken care of behind the scenes. KBC is flat 9$. Also I learned Thomas Skinner represents all kinds of lines you don't typically see represented in these online outfits, along with the big name brand. The website is clunky but if you give them a PN they can quote & its local p/u. I think I posted an example on some Mitutoyo indicators & KBC/Travers was like 20-30% higher. However, if you provide a web link, they will often match price.


----------

